# Union Falcor vs Flux XF



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Thinking of getting a pair of bindings for resort carving and off piste.

95kg naked, intermediate rider 


Any thoughts on the Union Falcors vs the Flux XF?

Grateful for any input!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

What board and what kind of feel? 

The Fluxs will have a more direct power transfer feel with the footprint and direct feel. The Falcors will have a little more movement on top of the board but not in an unresponsive way, like a Contact Pro that's been going to the gym for 6 years. Not full on beefcake steroids (that's the Ultras) but useable beef.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Nivek said:


> What board and what kind of feel?
> 
> The Fluxs will have a more direct power transfer feel with the footprint and direct feel. The Falcors will have a little more movement on top of the board but not in an unresponsive way, like a Contact Pro that's been going to the gym for 6 years. Not full on beefcake steroids (that's the Ultras) but useable beef.


Thanks for the reply 

At the moment I'm riding the Korua Pencil Plus with Burton Genesis X.

I'm looking to get an addition to the Korua at the start of the season. Something nice for carving with less taper and more forgiving on the knees in the resort chop. Maybe a Banker or Tracer/Area...

So I'm looking for response but not crazily so. I'd put the Genesis X on one board and the new pair on another board so I can easily swap them around without having to mount bindings. Or just lend a board to a friend and so on.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I went ahead and ordered the Flux XF. I got a good deal on them... probably because they were pink.


----------



## DauntlessDan (Oct 21, 2019)

I ordered the NOW O-Drives for the Korua Tranny + ... should be a solid aggressive setup l. However I can shine some light on some bindings like the Union Ultras as well as the Falcors.. ok.. the Ultras you will get more surplus of dampening and cushion when landing as well as super responsive turns. The falcors are super responsive too but not as damp compared to the ultras. This is my first NOW bindings , have you ever tested they’re tech ?


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Flux XF are great, if you can live with the almost non-existent cushioning which is the flip side of the direct feel and great power transfer Nivek mentioned. Compared to the Genesis X they might feel a bit harsh... but this also depends on your boots and board so give them a go. All other aspects of the bindings are really top notch. 

Nows are well known for the skate tech which is phenomenal at transferring power to the edges. They also have super padded footbeds so very unlike Flux. The design of Nows work to lock your feet in solidly, even their less aggro models. Screw playfulness and lateral freedom. They are like comfortable straight jackets.


----------



## DauntlessDan (Oct 21, 2019)

Agreed above


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Comparing the Flux XF to my old Burton Genesis X. I totally get what you are talking about with the dampening. The Flux XF don't seem to have any dampening at all... I have a bad feeling about putting them on my Pencil plus. Maybe I need a new board to mount them on...


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

DauntlessDan said:


> This is my first NOW bindings , have you ever tested they’re tech ?


No I. have only been on Burton bindings and crappy rental bindings.


----------



## holypow (Oct 2, 2019)

I had Union Falcor for a few days. Tried them at home only to see how it fits.
The highback rotation was not adjustable. If your bindings angles are not high, like 10 or 15, perhaps it is ok.
Although the heel loop is adjustable for fitting the length.
I set +21degree for my front foot and I need to rotate the highback which was not possible with Falcor.
I returned them.
The material (plastics and paint) does not look high quality as Burton Genesis x, but the design is nice and simple.


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

holypow said:


> I had Union Falcor for a few days. Tried them at home only to see how it fits.
> The highback rotation was not adjustable. If your bindings angles are not high, like 10 or 15, perhaps it is ok.
> Although the heel loop is adjustable for fitting the length.
> I set +21degree for my front foot and I need to rotate the highback which was not possible with Falcor.
> ...


Hi guys,

interesting topic. I have actually decided to get a pair of Falcors for the new season and am debating whether I should go for Large or Medium size. My boot is a new Burton Ion in 10.5 US.

The picture you've posted represents pretty much what the set up looks like when I put my boots into the binding (not sure but maybe the new Ions are much smaller footprint than your's...).

Would you say based on the picture above that the Ms are too small for the boot? Or is the overhang on both sides still ok? I'm a bit worried that the base plate in the Ls is a bit too big especially given the space on the sides which could lead to my boot moving sideways in the bindings when riding. I however would say that the overall fit in the Ls looks a bit better to me (could maybe move in the heel cup one notch and centre the boot a bit more but that's semantics...). Any thoughts?

I unfortunately cant post any pictures just now but will do so later if helpful at all.

Cheers


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

@edi414 If your boot seems to be in between sizes or doesn't quite match up in either size I'd look at a different binding. Its not worth the headache otherwise lol. I am in the same situation with my Arbor Cypress and the time I spent obsessing over it I really wish I had just went with something similar that fits better.

@Snowdaddy Lets see those pink XF on that black pencil!


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> @edi414 If your boot seems to be in between sizes or doesn't quite match up in either size I'd look at a different binding. Its not worth the headache otherwise lol. I am in the same situation with my Arbor Cypress and the time I spent obsessing over it I really wish I had just went with something similar that fits better.
> 
> @Snowdaddy Lets see those pink XF on that black pencil!


I haven't gotten around to mounting them yet..


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> @edi414 If your boot seems to be in between sizes or doesn't quite match up in either size I'd look at a different binding. Its not worth the headache otherwise lol. I am in the same situation with my Arbor Cypress and the time I spent obsessing over it I really wish I had just went with something similar that fits better.
> 
> @Snowdaddy Lets see those pink XF on that black pencil!


@MrDavey2Shoes Thanks for your reply. Agree that it might make more sense to go for different bindings in the end. I'm just not sure whether the Flacors would be such a bad fit (also, with size 10.5 I'm probably in between M and L for most other brands as well...). I'll post pictures of the boots/bindings tonight, would be great to hear your thoughts then.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Oh hell yea


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

My Photon wides fit borderline snug in the XF mediums. I didn't intend to entirely replace my Genesis X, but more to have a pair of other bindings for my second board.


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

So, taken a couple of pictures. The silver version is the Large one and black is Medium.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I'd go with the large


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

I have a pair of Flux XFs that I’m happy with. 
I am not the least bit interested in buying anymore foam bedded bindings so Ive been riding the Fluxes or using my split board bindings the last couple of seasons.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I'd go with the large


I'd go with Large as well.


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I'd go with the large


Cheers mate. My only issue with the large ones is that due to the size of the base plate there is a slight overhang over the edge of the board (see last picture). Would you say that's an issue? We're talking about say 5mm both on heel and toe side depending on angle I set the bindings up at.


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

edi414 said:


> Cheers mate. My only issue with the large ones is that due to the size of the base plate there is a slight overhang over the edge of the board (see last picture). Would you say that's an issue? We're talking about say 5mm both on heel and toe side depending on angle I set the bindings up at.





edi414 said:


> Cheers mate. My only issue with the large ones is that due to the size of the base plate there is a slight overhang over the edge of the board (see last picture). Would you say that's an issue? We're talking about say 5mm both on heel and toe side depending on angle I set the bindings up at.


I dint think thats an issue if its just minor overhang. Ive never had that in one of my bindings though, so i cant say for sure but I wouldnt think about it too much if its just a few mm...
Thats the problem with union baseplates though - they are way too big in the front section, while still being narrow in the heel part.
Idk why they do that, its just completely unnecessary to make the footbed this wide at the front.

Are you new to snowboarding? Are you completely sure, that your boot size is in fact 10.5?
Im just asking because alot of riders discover over time, that they rode boots way too big (Im one of them! I rode boots too big for over 15 years!!).
And if your next boot is maybe a 10 or even a 9.5, the L would be way too big.


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

Anyways: I would still recommend the M.

Its slightly too small but nothing worrying in my opinion. The benefit of a bigger binding is just their ability to accomodate your boot (if your boot doesnt fit into an M).
There just isnt much to gain from going with the bigger size. Your bindings just get heavier and you probably get a sloppier fit.
Also with the larger size its often more difficult to center you boot properly over the board (although it looks the boot is centered pretty good with both in your pictures). 
This isnt that much of a problem with unions though since the have an adjustable heelcup.
You would get some extra response/dampness due to the more material built in with the size large though. But here it depends on your weight which binding would be a better fit...

Sure a binding too small can make your board feel twitchy because you put too much pressure on the gaspedal under your toes but I dont think that would be the case with your setup. In my opinion too much force on the gaspedal is still better than not beeing able to put sufficiant pressure on there.
Youre gaspedal should actually be under your footbpads and not under tiptoes to maximize force-distribution to your edges. So while the fit with the L bindings might look like they offer a more seamless fit with your boots, it actually is inferior in terms of pressure distribution from the boot to the edges of your board.

Also the ion is not really low profile in width and neither in length. So the risk, that your next boot will be bigger is relatively small.


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

fzst said:


> Anyways: I would still recommend the M.
> 
> Its slightly too small but nothing worrying in my opinion. The benefit of a bigger binding is just their ability to accomodate your boot (if your boot doesnt fit into an M).
> There just isnt much to gain from going with the bigger size. Your bindings just get heavier and you probably get a sloppier fit.
> ...


Thanks so much for your insightful post @fzst ! Really appreciate your answer and support.

Im not new to snowboarding but have in the past mainly used Burton equipment and bindings with adjustable toe ramps which made it a bit easier. What you say makes total sense though, I in fact have just downgraded from a size 11 to a 10.5. Possible that I’d actually fit into a 10 as well so think no risk of going bigger (and if you say the Ion is a larger footprint Boot anyway even less likely).

in terms of weight I think I should be ok with around 77kg so wouldn’t need the extra comfort/cushioning.

The toe ramp currently in the Ms is actually right under my footpads. I don’t have any issues closing the straps (still have some room to make them a bit shorter actually) and therefore think your points all make sense so I’ll stick to the M version.

Again, thanks so much for your help!


----------



## aronjansen (Jan 5, 2020)

edi414 said:


> Thanks so much for your insightful post @fzst ! Really appreciate your answer and support.
> 
> Im not new to snowboarding but have in the past mainly used Burton equipment and bindings with adjustable toe ramps which made it a bit easier. What you say makes total sense though, I in fact have just downgraded from a size 11 to a 10.5. Possible that I’d actually fit into a 10 as well so think no risk of going bigger (and if you say the Ion is a larger footprint Boot anyway even less likely).
> 
> ...


Hi edi414,

How did the M's work out for you in the end? I have the exact same problem with my 2020 Falcors and US size 11 Nitro Anthem boots. Went to a store yesterday to pick up my pair of falcors and brought my boots. Although the size table clearly indicated i should pick an L size it just looked way too big for my boot so i ended up going for the M's, which fit my boot the same way as in your pictures. Am still in slight doubt if an L would be better if I adjusted the heelcup though...
Then again, as the M's fit perfectly on my Mountain Twin (161W) i'm afraid the L's would be too big for my board...

Any experiences you could share would be really helpful!


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

aronjansen said:


> Hi edi414,
> 
> How did the M's work out for you in the end? I have the exact same problem with my 2020 Falcors and US size 11 Nitro Anthem boots. Went to a store yesterday to pick up my pair of falcors and brought my boots. Although the size table clearly indicated i should pick an L size it just looked way too big for my boot so i ended up going for the M's, which fit my boot the same way as in your pictures. Am still in slight doubt if an L would be better if I adjusted the heelcup though...
> Then again, as the M's fit perfectly on my Mountain Twin (161W) i'm afraid the L's would be too big for my board...
> ...


Hi @aronjansen,

sorry for the delayed response.

I'm afraid I can't share any real life experience as I actually haven't managed to take my new set up out for a ride yet...but I'm still confident I made the right decision. In particular fzst's post was super helpful for me but sure you've already read that too.

I can let you know if I'll manage to go snowboarding before beginning of February (will be snowboarding then for a week) and share any experience.

Cheers


----------



## aronjansen (Jan 5, 2020)

Thanks @edi414 for your reply! 

Yup, what fzst said was exactly the same thing as what the guy in the store told me. I've been reading up on it for the last couple of days and am now sure that the M is indeed the better fit. 
I'll be hitting the slopes in the first week of February as well, so if u don't manage to go anymore I can let you know what my experiences were. 

Best


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

aronjansen said:


> Thanks @edi414 for your reply!
> 
> Yup, what fzst said was exactly the same thing as what the guy in the store told me. I've been reading up on it for the last couple of days and am now sure that the M is indeed the better fit.
> I'll be hitting the slopes in the first week of February as well, so if u don't manage to go anymore I can let you know what my experiences were.
> ...


Sounds good mate! Would be interesting to hear your thoughts and likewise will keep you posted how things go.


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

aronjansen said:


> Thanks @edi414 for your reply!
> 
> Yup, what fzst said was exactly the same thing as what the guy in the store told me. I've been reading up on it for the last couple of days and am now sure that the M is indeed the better fit.
> I'll be hitting the slopes in the first week of February as well, so if u don't manage to go anymore I can let you know what my experiences were.
> ...


So I actually had my first 2 days out with the new Falcors and I have to say I loved it. The set up worked really well and without having tested the Ls I would definitely say that the Ms are a good match. Enjoy your trip in Feb you've got something to look forward to


----------



## MODO (May 2, 2019)

I have 3 pair of the X V looking to sell a pair EXCELLENT STIFF bindings. Going to try the X F FOR PLAYING and not carving hard 😎🏄🏼‍♂️🤙🏻🤪🏂


----------



## MODO (May 2, 2019)

Large 4 sure much better looking fit. I have the flux XV. GREAT BINDING 🤪🤙🏻🏂. Thinking about a DONEK twin to play on No one makes wide true twins 😳😳🏂. Size 10. Boot large XV


----------



## hendrik6687 (Nov 24, 2020)

holypow said:


> I had Union Falcor for a few days. Tried them at home only to see how it fits.
> The highback rotation was not adjustable. If your bindings angles are not high, like 10 or 15, perhaps it is ok.
> Although the heel loop is adjustable for fitting the length.
> I set +21degree for my front foot and I need to rotate the highback which was not possible with Falcor.
> ...


Hey, I got the exact same boots (Salomon Malamute US9.5 2020) and I also thought about the Falcors.
Because of the extra setback point of the 2021 Flagship I need a regular 4x4-disk. 
Therefore I have to decide between the Union Atlas (2020 or 2021) and the Flux XF. Right now I tend to go with the Flux XF.

What do you think?
And what bindings did you go for after returning the falcor? 
(What board do you pair with your malamutes?)

Cheers,
Hendrik


----------



## MODO (May 2, 2019)

IHAVE the XF and they r excellent bindings. Very responsive, do recommend 🏂🤙🏻


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

MODO said:


> IHAVE the XF and they r excellent bindings. Very responsive, do recommend


Same, love em. No experience with Falcors to compare unfortunately. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

